# 1.41



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

4.5 cents jump in gas price, I am going to cry now! >.<''

http://news.ca.msn.com/top-stories/gas-could-jump-45-cents-overnight-in-ontario-3


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah... Makes electric look better thats for sure...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

These big oil companies are definitely putting a damper on my recreational shopping excursions...thank goodness we got Coral Reef Shop and Advanced Reef Aquatics now; meandering out to SUM and NAFB is a really expensive excursion these days.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

In a month how much would you say you guys spent on gas?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

around $300


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Good thing I walk everywhere. 0$/mo for gas 

1.41 is crazy though...


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

splur said:


> Good thing I walk everywhere. 0$/mo for gas
> 
> 1.41 is crazy though...


You forget though the costs of transportation gets factored into the grocceries you buy. So expect inflationary prices on your grocery bill.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Octavian said:


> You forget though the costs of transportation gets factored into the grocceries you buy. So expect inflationary prices on your grocery bill.


Its all relative really...

Everyone else is also paying more for groceries in those cases, its still a bonus to be of walking distance everywhere.

I just spent $600 on a good bike to take me down to dragonboat practice 3 times a week. And I feel like its more justifiable now...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Personally I'm waiting for $1.50 so I can snap a pic of the pricing. Everyone complains about price of petrol yet everyone seems to not want to do anything about it. I pretty much don't use the car unless I need to. Biking works way better then walking tho I should walk more for the fitness. 

The cool thing about when the cost of petrol goes up you see some interesting creations by people to get innovative to biuld stuff to adapt to thier bikes or motor bikes to hual more while using less petrol.


----------

